# My new Toy



## Profishional (Apr 23, 2008)

Can't wait to crack the cherry on this one!!!!

Custom made Miller Rod, Beast Buster cut down to under seven foot. Looks and feels great, can't wait to wack a few reds on it.

Anyone looking to get a custom yak rod should get in touch with Ian, he's happy to listen to what you want and does a great job, I have no affiliation with Miller rods just impressed with their service and Quality, would highly reckomend.

Cheers Profishional 8) 8) ;-)


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Good stuff,
See ya at Tea Tree!


----------



## Mad Dog (Mar 31, 2006)

I want one............no make that two.........no make that............. :lol: :lol:


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

Love the built-in tether attachment. ?now there is a great use for the space in the split grip


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

WOW i dont wanna ask the price of it looks sooooooooo goood


----------



## Profishional (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeh I'm a happy chappy  

It was'nt cheap but honestly worth every penny, I've got a couple of Loomis rods in the $350-$500 bracket and they just don't compare. Don't get me wrong their great rods but still production line rods with the odd iregularity or slight mistake, GREAT blanks but the cosmetics can leave a bit to be desired.

For the extra couple of hundred bucks The input you can have in the making of your rod is invaluable. Ian spent a lot of time finding out target species for the rod, (Snapper, Jewies and Kingies) preference for lures or bait, he cut the blank down as it was a bit long for my liking to use in the yak, we had drama's with the reel seat placement I like a short but on my yak rods, my wanted distance for the reel seat was to short for Ian as it would have unbalanced the rod, but he did several tests and placed it as low as he could without effecting the balance, coming up with the split grip option and having a neat spot to place the rod leash ring and shortning the front grip. the choice of colours for the grips and bindings just icing on the cake.

It's a beautifullllll thing and damn well worth it, anyone ever wants a custom yak rod made up I can't recomend Ian Miller enough.

For those who'll be catching up with me to shoot some footage for my dvd attemp, might just get to have a flick!!!

Catch Ya's on a Plastic
Profishional 8) 8) ;-)


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

A very nice stick there buddy - if you like it now, just wait until you've put it to the test on a 10lb plus snapper in shallow water, and then you will really see just how bloody good he builds rods!
They aren't cheap (at all), but I do sincerely believe they are worth every penny - although in my experience, they don't stand a chance in car doors, and also prepare yourself for spending another fortune sometime in the future, as I would almost guarantee that you'll be buying a second rod off Barra sometime in the future! :twisted: 
The leash ring looks great - I've been telling him for ages to sort out a range of yak busters - looks like he might be coming around to the idea 8) 
Cheers,
Smeg (proud and stoked to be sponsored by Millerods ;-) )


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Looks like a very nice bit of gear mate, very keen for a closer inspection


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

You'll have to bring it to Mornington Tea Tree to have a good look!


----------



## Storm (Aug 17, 2009)

wow work of art!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Very very nice - definately looks like it's worth every cent. Nothing beats a premium rod - they're just so much more special than off the shelfers.

Going by the leash ring placement I assume it'll be resting in a Scotty when it's on the troll because the lanyard would get in the way on a flushie wouldn't it?
How long is it and can you fill us in a little about the action when you get the first couple of hookups?


----------



## Profishional (Apr 23, 2008)

The rod is a Beast Buster Long Cast 7'2" cut down to 6'9" 6kg fast action.
Blue camoufish eva split grips with a Fuji VSS-16 reel seat set at 200mm.
Fuji SIC guides and custom manufactured rod leash ring set between rear split grip.

Matched to so far a new Stradic 3000 reel. The rod is perfectly balanced for this size reel as discussed with Ian. hen the missus let's me a stella 3000 will become it's partner.

Will post a report once I get the chance to crack it's cherry!!!!! weather, kids, kayak tours everything seems to get in the way of going for a fish, this is just not right!!!!!

GregL yes you are right have already started looking into the next weapon, a lighter stick for bream, whiting etc. to match with my stella 1000 that's loaded on a Loomis, nice rods Loomis's but I can see once I take a decent fish on the Miller rod I will find it hard to go back.
The wifes put her order in for a similar rod to mine, so may have to wait a while for my next one. Mind you it's better to have her wanting her own than carrying on about so much money on A fishing rod!!!!!
Ian might be busy for a while :lol:

Catch Ya's On A Plastic
Profishional 8) 8) ;-)


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm................. noice !


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Profishional said:


> GregL yes you are right have already started looking into the next weapon, a lighter stick for bream, whiting etc. to match with my stella 1000 that's loaded on a Loomis, nice rods Loomis's but I can see once I take a decent fish on the Miller rod I will find it hard to go back.
> The wifes put her order in for a similar rod to mine, so may have to wait a while for my next one. Mind you it's better to have her wanting her own than carrying on about so much money on A fishing rod!!!!!
> Ian might be busy for a while :lol:
> 
> ...


Well mate, I have to say that it sounds like you've got the wife we all want! :lol: :lol: 
When you get close to ordering a bream buster, then I'd highly recommend the XF. I've got a pair matched with Stella 1000's, and also a Brawler. If you want to 'try before you buy', then PM me and we'll go for a flick sometime.
Regards,
Greg


----------



## Profishional (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeh mate she loves fishing as much as I do, so do our five kids, it's tough trying to get a solo session. Mind you it seems the house has more fishing gear in it than furniture at times.
Your offer sounds great mate will certainly take you up on it, once I've sorted out the missus's rod. Would be good to try a couple of models before making the decision, specialy for a bream stick, they have to be just right.

Cheers mate

Profishional 8) 8) ;-)


----------

